# Lure size?



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

When fishing for lethargic walleye what size lure work when the water is cold or does it matter more with water clarity.? I know to try slower presentations but found that when using big heavy jigs up on the reefs the big jigs are more productive, and bigger shiners are more productive. But I found that the jig weight is easier to control with the bigger waves up there. I'm just not sure if the bigger thumper style jig is worth tring on let say mosquito when jigging the stumps. What factors help you decide on lure size.

promag


----------



## reel.latefishing (Jan 29, 2012)

When fishing for walleye in cold water use a big lure with slow action.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks

promag


----------

